# New smoker on the way



## smokngun (Feb 28, 2020)

Tomorrow I should be getting my new KBQ C-60! Hope to get a 1/4 cord of either pecan or peach wood early next week to get this thing fired up.








						KBQ® C-60 Pit - KBQ
					






					kbq.us


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 28, 2020)

Those things look pretty cool. I am interested in your thoughts once you get that joker cooking.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 28, 2020)

Filling this , looks unique. I’m going to have to read up on this. Post up some cooks!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 29, 2020)

Wow, that's a whole new direction to be headed! A very interesting website, tho after cruising thru it I still don't understand how it works. I'll be looking forward to posts of your cooks, good luck. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 29, 2020)

I watched a tutorial video of it in action. Seemed pretty cool. One concern is they mentioned the door seal is designed in such a way that you cannot snake a probe wire between door to insert in meats. Based on that I wonder why they don't have a probe port. The inability to monitor temps would bother me. let me know if they actually do provide a way to do this.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Feb 29, 2020)

I read about this last year,  will be anticipating your thoughts  on how it functions.


----------

